# Presbyterian BCOs



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2008)

For some reason, after reading and participating in some of the threads today, I became curious about Presbyterian BCOs. I went to the OPC website, read the parts about worship and was really struck by the reverence for God in the guidelines set forth. I went to the PCUSA out of curiosity to see that guidelines they have for worship, but couldn't find the link.

I was just curious about Presbyterian BCOs.

1. Among the more reformed of the Presbyterian denominations, how similar or different are the BCOs to each other? Do they all pretty much use the same basic BCO, or are they fairly different?

Chapter II, *Principle of Public Worship* (OPC BCO)
7. The Lord Jesus Christ has prescribed no fixed forms for public worship but, in the interest of life and power in worship, has given his church a large measure of liberty in this matter.​
2. From your experiences, have you noticed many differences from church to church within a particular denomination with regard to exercising a measure of liberty in public worship?


----------

